# 2010 can-am outlander 800 stumbling



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

I am working on my uncles 2010 Outty and it won't get over 3000 rpm unless you hit the kill switch and turn it back on while holding it wot then it will run like a spotted ape untill you let off the throttle. I've cleaned the tank and all electrical connections and still the same thing. Any ideas 

2003 Rincon 650- 3" lift, 29.5" all skinny swamplites on 12" maxxis maxlite wheels, 2" snorkel, big red gear reduction, home made radiator relocater

gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 

donated to the family ranch. 2005 trx350fm (Smokey) 

2013 recon (wife's bike) gators on front swamp witches on rear


----------

